# Schutzhund Literature Please



## Kaidsmom (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey I am new here and to a lot of this Kaid is my first GSD and I want to participate in schutzhund also a first for me. Can anyone recommend so books that would be good for a beginner to read? Also any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## honda_tuner (Apr 12, 2009)

I really enjoyed this book.
http://www.amazon.com/Schutzhund-Theory-...55380722&sr=8-1


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Welcome!








How old is your dog? The book Purely Positive Training, Companion to Competition by Sheila Booth http://www.dogwise.com/itemdetails.cfm?ID=DTB588 is great, especially if you are starting a puppy. And this:
http://www.dogwise.com/itemdetails.cfm?ID=DGT151
The Theory and Training methods is great also!


----------



## Kaidsmom (Oct 12, 2009)

My pup is 14 weeks old, I need help with the foundation work


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Then I would definately get the Sheila Booth book first. It has a great section on puppy foundation training.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey I have a Cade too! (Although obviously spelled differently)

Although books on dog raising are similar to books are child-rearing...lots of different opinions and no 1 book is totally right. You have to pick and choose. My first piece of advice would be to immerse yourself and read everything, even if it doesn't pertain necessarily to foundation work. You want to know where you're going before you start the journey. It's not a recipe. Doing certain things does make you a Schutzhund dog. Training has to be tailored. 

My second piece of advice is find a club. Can you do stuff at home? Sure you can. But you're really much better off working with people who know what they are doing. Schutzhund can be so subtle. It's not just about sitting, or platzing, or chasing, or biting. There's alot that has to do with HOW it's done. have raised 2 dogs and am on my third puppy, and have consistenly gone to training for almost 3 years. My dogs are doing well but I can tell you right now that this puppy has a HUGE advantage on my other 2 because of all I've learned. Not just from my previous dogs but from all the other dozens of dogs I ahve gotten to see being worked at club. 

This website lists alot of different books that you can check out.

http://www.workingdogs.com/book022.htm

You might want to check out Leerburg. It was one of the first places I started reading when i got my dog because it has ALOT of information, of course you have to pick and choose what you like but some of it is very valuable.

http://leerburg.com/articles.htm#qapup

Nate Harves has been writing articles for Schutzhund USA and he ahs some of them posted here. Maybe more advanced but it always good to learn more and be a sponge, so you can get an idea of where you might want to go. 

http://www.sportwaffenk9.com/training.shtml

Claudia Romard also write articles for the magazine. She has them posted here and some have to do with raising dogs. I really liked her when I saw her at a seminar.

http://www.vangoghkennels.com/articles.htm


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

> Quote: Although books on dog raising are similar to books are child-rearing...lots of different opinions and no 1 book is totally right. You have to pick and choose. My first piece of advice would be to immerse yourself and read everything, even if it doesn't pertain necessarily to foundation work. You want to know where you're going before you start the journey. It's not a recipe. Doing certain things does make you a Schutzhund dog. Training has to be tailored.
> 
> My second piece of advice is find a club. Can you do stuff at home? Sure you can. But you're really much better off working with people who know what they are doing. Schutzhund can be so subtle. It's not just about sitting, or platzing, or chasing, or biting. There's alot that has to do with HOW it's done. have raised 2 dogs and am on my third puppy, and have consistenly gone to training for almost 3 years. My dogs are doing well but I can tell you right now that this puppy has a HUGE advantage on my other 2 because of all I've learned. Not just from my previous dogs but from all the other dozens of dogs I ahve gotten to see being worked at club.












Here is a list of some of my favorites. Each one has some very valuable information that I have found to be very helpful: 

1. SchH: Theory and Training Methods (Barwig & Hilliard) 

2. Advanced SchH (Balabanov & Duet) 

3. SchH Obedience: Training in Drive (Booth) 

4. Tracking Dog: Theory & Methods (Johnson) 

4. Training the Behavior: Tips, techniques, and theory for the working dog trainer (Patterson)

The Sheila Booth one (training in drive) is a great intro book for beginners new to the sport. 

I am still looking for the Protection one by Patterson but have yet to find a copy. I almost got one through Ebay but was outbid at the last second....grrrr.

One of the most helpful things for me was (and still is) watching great dogs and handlers working....those components that to me, illustrate the "<u>perfect</u> picture"....gives me a much clearer idea of where I want to be and what I am working towards when I am training.


----------



## Kaidsmom (Oct 12, 2009)

thanks for the advice on the books, I went to the local library yesterday and I could not believe that there is not the first book on schutzhund training so it looks like I am going to have to fork out the money and buy them. (I was hoping to take a good look before purchase). Though I did find a book by the monks of new skete which looks to be a good read though not what I was looking for. and I think every training book that they had was published in the 1980's or prior... and pertain to the common house hold pet.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You can get used books for less, just search around the net. Some of the really good ones are hard to find, and only available used. It is nice to own a copy anyway, always great for referencing, and worth the investment.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

> Quote: I went to the local library yesterday and I could not believe that there is not the first book on schutzhund training so it looks like I am going to have to fork out the money and buy them


Our library was also very slim pickings so I bit the bullet and orderd a couple at a time online. I would now stick to ebay unless a book I absolutely was dying to get was only available new. You can get some pretty decent prices if you keep your eyes peeled for the ones you want (some are ridiculously overpriced though even on ebay). 

I also put one on my Christmas wish list







that hubby did get me!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlWelcome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the second one, and was reading about the first one, are they different enough to worth to buy the first one?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have the first one, the second was also recommended, didn't buy it yet, so I don't know. I know the PPT is really good, though!
I think it would be worth having both.


----------

